# second-hand cnoc 16



## enas (17 Jun 2015)

I'm looking for a second-hand Islabikes Cnoc 16, any colour will do, for my 5-year-old daughter. I'd be really grateful if anyone here wanted to sell his. I would arrange myself for a courier company to pick it up from any location that suits the seller.

Thanks!


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jun 2015)

I might have a Ridgeback MX16 (blue) coming up soon if that's of interest - my almost 6 year old daughter has shot up to the height on an eight year without me noticing


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3749722, member: 45"]I think I sold one to @threebikesmcginty years ago. He might be done with it. But then, I might have sold it to someone else (those nobbers confuse me), or it could in fact have been a Cnoc 14.[/QUOTE]

It was this nobber, I can't remember which one it was but we sold it on a while back.


----------



## enas (17 Jun 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> It was this nobber, I can't remember which one it was but we sold it on a while back.



Thanks guys anyway for your replies. I might be interested in a Ridgeback MX16, but currently it's not in my shortlist of bikes I think...


----------



## enas (17 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3749829, member: 45"]We've got an MX20. I'd consider putting it on my shortlist if I were you. The MX series is one of the better main brand options.[/QUOTE]

The MX16 looks almost 2kg heavier than the cnoc 16. In my experience, that makes a significant difference to how kids can handle their bike. Would you think that's not an issue? Also, what I found islabikes do much better than other manufacturers is their brakes actually make it possible and easy for a small child to stop her bike. How are the MX doing in that regard?


----------



## KneesUp (17 Jun 2015)

enas said:


> The MX16 looks almost 2kg heavier than the cnoc 16. In my experience, that makes a significant difference to how kids can handle their bike. Would you think that's not an issue? Also, what I found islabikes do much better than other manufacturers is their brakes actually make it possible and easy for a small child to stop her bike. How are the MX doing in that regard?


It stops fine. DD (5) took ages to learn because she put the brakes on whenever she felt a wobble and stopped dead 

Weight-wise it's a lot lighter than the BSO it replaced and it's certainly a lot lighter than the bikes I learned on


----------

